# Hedgie Life Stages



## alexdud25 (Oct 31, 2010)

I've read up and down this forum trying to figure out what the hedgies life stages are. I know they age about 7X as fast as humans. I was wondering at what age are they considered babies, "teens", and "adults". 

Does anyone know this information? Just kind of curious. My Shadow is almost 4 months old and is acting like a teenager! He has had more and more"boy time", and is rather grumpy and less active.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Over in the health section there's an age chart..

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=185

6 Months = a 9 year old, so I'd say maybe a bratty 5 year old?


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

No wonder Herc is so moody lately, its like I've got a 16 year old in the house! :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I only have two so my experience is very limited. What I can say though is at 6 weeks my girl hedgie still seemed very babyish and that she grew very quickly by 10-12 weeks. At this point if I had to put a name on it, I guess it could be considered adolescence. She's still at this "stage" in my eyes. I got my first hedgie at 12 weeks already so he never seemed babyish to me and was like a miniature version of himself now. It's really hard to categorize but I would say I noticed a big change out of him not too long ago when he hit the one year mark. Its hard to pick out specifics, but I would say now if I had to pick a group for him he very much seems like an adult to me. 

I know there may be other factors that play in, this is just my best attempt with my limited personal experience with two hedgies


----------

